# Cell phone



## Polinero1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Does anyone know whether one is able to purchase and IPhone in the USA and then go to Mexico, have it "unlocked" and buy a prepaid calling card of some kind? If so, how does one go about doing it and does it make a difference if it the GRPS or the CDMI systrem that works in Mexico? I will be moving to Manznilla soon and am trying to figure such things out.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## hxc_raptor (May 10, 2011)

Polinero1 said:


> Does anyone know whether one is able to purchase and IPhone in the USA and then go to Mexico, have it "unlocked" and buy a prepaid calling card of some kind? If so, how does one go about doing it and does it make a difference if it the GRPS or the CDMI systrem that works in Mexico? I will be moving to Manznilla soon and am trying to figure such things out.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated



yes you can buy an iphone in the states and get it running in mexico
i had my iphone for a while before i moved came down here to Michoacan and i had one of my friends unlock it for me. then i just went to the nearest telcel to buy a chip for it and some credits, the whole thing came out to about 250 pesos...not a bad deal if you ask me!


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

hxc_raptor said:


> yes you can buy an iphone in the states and get it running in mexico
> i had my iphone for a while before i moved came down here to Michoacan and i had one of my friends unlock it for me. then i just went to the nearest telcel to buy a chip for it and some credits, the whole thing came out to about 250 pesos...not a bad deal if you ask me!


Yes, I can confirm that.


----------

